

Amazon career choice program - amartya916
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=amb_link_1?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200979350&view-type=stand-alone&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=gateway-center-column&pf_rd_r=17Z4TQN066XWX6PWJ2SN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1385640982&pf_rd_i=507846

======
amartya916
Do read the main letter by Jeff Bezos on the Amazon.com homepage. The link I
have posted contains more details.

